# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Gjakova

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Per te pare fotot nga Gjakova, kliko ne linkun meposhte:


http://galeria.albasoul.com/album34*

----------


## sLimShady

Pershendetje ja dhe une do ve disa foto nga qyteti i gjakoves besoj se cdonjerit nga juve ju intereson ta shofi ket qytet  :buzeqeshje: .Do mundohem sa me shume te sjelli per momentin kam vetem disa

----------


## sLimShady

foto nga nje rrugice e Gjakoves  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje nga vendi i quajtur  Qarshia e vjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Foto para pallatit te kultures ne Gjakove Asim Vokshi

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje nga Qarshia e Madhe

----------


## sLimShady

Foto nga psesa e qytetit te Vjeter

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje prap nga Qarshia Vjeter  :buzeqeshje:   Zeri mirdites thnx  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Foto prap nga qarshia vjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje nga vendi quajtur Qabrati

----------


## sLimShady

Prap nga qarshia e vjeter

----------


## sLimShady

Ura e Fshejte

----------


## sLimShady

Foto te nje pjese tjeter e qyteti Per ball Ptk-s

----------


## sLimShady

Foto perball  Hotel-Pashtrikut ne Gjakove

----------


## sLimShady

.....................

----------


## sLimShady

shtepia Muze ne Gjakove meqenese 1 pjes e fotos nuk eshte sepse mu desh ta zvogeloj

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje  nga qendra e qytetit

----------


## sLimShady

Prap nga qarshia e vjeter

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje nga  Qabrati  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Pamje te qarshis se vjeter prap  :buzeqeshje:

----------

